
The iPhone X reveals why Tim Cook was so mad about Palm - mfoy_
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/13/the-iphone-x-reveals-why-tim-cook-was-so-mad-about-palm/?ncid=rss
======
samstave
What if I want the X - but I do not was faceID and what if I cover the dot
projector with tape?

If I can disable faceID on ___MY_ __phone, if I pickup /look-at/have my
picture taken in a selfie with another person and their phone - is it auto-
tagging my face in those?

~~~
wmf
Face ID and face tagging are unrelated.

------
mfoy_
"Whether the Palm Pre was truly ahead of its time, or whether elements of the
interface had been plucked out of a carefully planned Cupertino 10-year
roadmap will be a story for Valley historians to unpick."

Anyone care to start attempting to unpick this?

~~~
samstave
Apple thinks it has the only patent on innovation.

\---

Also, from that article, it talks about how palm failed to secure good
contracts with carriers.. I'd be willing to bet all my iPhones that apple
worked behind the scenes leveraging its power with carriers against good
carrier contracts being available to palm.

I think that back-door deals between major device players and carriers are
common-enough that its just chess at this point that they likely all enjoy.

Given the track-record for these companies to leverage their size to their
benefit...

With that said, I'd say that a bigger failure than the palm pre was the
facebook phone.

